# 2001 Honda Civic rear wheel bearings



## gobrc1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey, 
daughters car was hit at rear wheel, they replaced tie rods, rocker arms?, etc. aligned all 4 wheels, 6 months later that tire is cupping and has a thumping sound. could wheel bearing be bad? or damaged in that crash?
If so, is bearing easily replaced, or must mechanic do that?
thanks much.
BC


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Gobrc1
Just found your questions.Doubt very much its a wheel bearing unless it has a lot of play and its making its own noise(usually and rumble).No the bearing is not hard to change I list it as a hub assembly which makes it pretty easy,but a little experiance would help.More then likely the rear of the car is still out of alignment esp if the cupping looks like its at a diagonal angle to the tread.I would get the alignment checked and/or adjusted at a shop that can give you a complete printout of the measurements.If it needs further work it may be a matter for the insurance company if they handled it to begin with.
Good luck,Cadoc


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like possible worn out/bad shock/strut to me.

BG


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Gentlemen, yes thumping or banging noises often suggest the strut, and the tire wear also supports that possibility.

Might be an idea to consider replacing both rear struts and inspect the wheel bearings, it will need a proper 4 wheel alignment after that.

It is possible that you may also need to replace both rear tyres, sometimes erratic wear on one side can also affect the wear on the other side and produce odd longterm effects unless both tyres are replaced.

Radial tyres can be a real pain sometimes when their normality of operation is affected. I like to always replace them in pairs and monitor occasionally for even wear.

Also ensure the wheels are true and tight.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

